# lead-acid battery 'rejuvenation'



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes I have, EDTA works well but makes the electrolite weak, the China Depot stuff works but it DOES NOT MAKE BATTERIES LIKE NEW!

I had a string of 12v Trojans I picked up for my fathers Miles ZX40, the owner of the cart place that sold them to me used said they worked great, voltage was excellent so I took a chance, they were not hardly functional and had extra acid added. The China Depot stuff with my $3 light bulb 30hz pulse battery charger brought them back so they work but not perfectly. But they work well enough that I can use the EV, my range isn't great and I have a strong feeling that self discharge is higher than normal with the battery depot stuff, I am really curious what mix of epsom salt, alum, and aspirins he uses in that stuff.

Anyway I think the china depot compound works best on starting batteries and it does have the side effect of creating more sediment in the bottom of your batteries which can cause shorts. (at least if you follow his overcharge method in the video)

As for a pulse charger the one you build is usually the best, though I have been told the china depot variable voltage pulse charger works OK (and if you look that same charger is available elsewhere) as well but obviously at a much higher cost than alastaires home built unit (check other threads on this topic, there is a good deal of info if you want to mess with this)

In any event rejuvinating a FLA battery is certainly not an exact science, there is no guarantee it will work because most batteries die from shorts or internal damage. The ones that are just sulphated however will come back slowly with any standard method (bulk overcharge/cycle) or acid dump charge with distilled and replace acid or with the non standard methods, epsom salts, alum, mystery chemicals like battery depot or EDTA, and pulse chargers.

One strong word of warning some comercial pulse chargers are nothing more than a blinky LED and do absolutely nothing, some are very weak and poorly designed and some are truly excellent. Trouble is I haven't found anyone rating them which is why I say its best just to build one if you want to test, they work best as apart of your EV design remaining in place all the time to keep batteries desulphated as the process is usually slow.

If you are lazy and want things to go quicker you can try the battery depot stuff, it does work but not as well as claimed (at least not on my deep cycles) It did work well in my Subaru 360 battery AKA it starts fine now. The battery depot stuff, epsom salts and EDTA all work better with a pulse charger so long as you battery isn't shorted out. In other words these inexpensive solutions are worth a try but depending on how old/damaged your batteries are they may or may not work as well as you want. The cheapest (and oldest) solution is probably epsom salts dissolved in distilled water added to the battery, though the batteries will self discharge faster.

Good Luck
Ryan



dtbaker said:


> has anyone USED any products that are supposed to 'rejuvenate' lead-acid batteries? Products from China Depot or a franchise of Battery Doctors ? They sell a chemical that is supposed to break down the sulfide crystals and get everything back in suspension.... 'batteries like new again'...
> 
> I also found one electronic deal that apparently sends pulsed signal thru batteries during charging to 'break up' the crystals. Any stories out there good or bad?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> The cheapest (and oldest) solution is probably epsom salts dissolved in distilled water added to the battery, though the batteries will self discharge faster.


...very interesting. My battery pack is almost new; 2 months of use. I use my EV almost every day, so am not too worried about self-discharge from sitting around. Any problem/advantage to adding epson salts BEFORE sulfates are a problem?

why would batt OEMs not add this stuff when new?


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

dtbaker said:


> Any problem/advantage to adding epson salts BEFORE sulfates are a problem?
> 
> why would batt OEMs not add this stuff when new?


Nooooooooooooooooo.

Don't add epsom salts to a new battery!

Epsom salts only work a few times to revive a battery, as such you should ONLY add epsom salts when you need to, most people add it to very old sulphated batteries. (aka epsom salts don't stick around desulphating when there isn't sulphation, they end up electroplating to the leads)

SO if your batteries work Fine the best thing to do would be to put a battery minder or battery tender (whatever they call them now) or build a pulse charger to maintain them, once your range is degrading, identify which batteries are causing the issue and treat them using the epsom salt receipy available on many websites or with EDTA or with China Depot compound or with a beefier pulse charger.

The battery depot stuff I can't comment on but I will say that it probably works best on minorly sulphated batteries, you may well be able to add small amounts on good working batteries but I would question the long term effects, it may be positive or it may be negative. I guess a long term test would tell but it could be an expensive test, I do remember the old guy in the video saying he added a small amount every 3-6 months, worth an experiment on one battery if you have the cash in case its a failure.

So on new batteries I would only recommend a low power pulse desulphator to maintain them, no chemicals until they are sulphating.

Good Luck
Ryan


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

rmay635703 said:


> So on new batteries I would only recommend a low power pulse desulphator to maintain them, no chemicals until they are sulphating.


ok, no chems until sulfates are visible, range degrades, etc.

... I looked around at the pulse things for a bit, and it is hard to tell, but I didn't see any really designed to handle a whole pack. I couldn't tell if it would be effective to move the unit from one to the next, but I hesitate to 'unbalance' a pack like that.

The pulse units are not super cheap, and would be very expensive to put one on every battery. I hesitate to consider something like that when the effectivity is really unknown.

Anybody out there use these things on a whole pack with good results?


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

There are 12volt 24 volt & 48 volt desulphators out there and the little 12v unit you can build can be modified to any voltage

http://home.comcast.net/~ddenhardt201263/desulfator/lowpower.htm

On my fathers 2005 Miles ZX40 there are 2 24v Powerpulse "Battery Maintenance Systems" The car sat from 2005 all the way up till late 2008 unused when we bought it after several cycles of the batteries 2 of the 4 batteries were still in excellent condition, the other 2 were rather abused by us and failed later but may have come back if treated properly. (1 of the "bad" batteries I have been playing with and may come back just yet)

http://www.survivalunlimited.com/batteries/powerpulse48.htm

Not a promotion of powerpulse as I really can't comment on whether they actually do anything, just stating they come in higher voltages.

Good Luck


----------



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

I have one of the small desulphators and I am convinced that it works. I rejuvenated 6 batteries this week. 3 car starter batteries, 1 motorcycle battery, 1 riding lawnmower battery, and 1 atv battery.
The desulphator is not the whole answer, I have been using overvoltage to shock the batteries back into life as well. This is dangerous as batteries release hydrogen gas when they are overcharged. Remember the Hindenberg.
I am not using the desulphator as a maintenance tool, just as an emergency repair.
I am not ready to try the chemical additives yet.
The Optimate 4 battery charger looks irresistable to me for one at a time. None of my chargers are "float chargers" and I am sure they all damage my batteries by overcharging them.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

mxmtech said:


> I have one of the small desulphators and I am convinced that it works.


hhhmmm, I am wondering why the higher-end onboard chargers have not built in any de-sulphating pulse technology... I am also wondering how long a battery will go if sulphating is taken off the table?! Would it go until sediment shorts it out? Until the plates eventually disintegrate?


----------



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

dtbaker said:


> hhhmmm, I am wondering why the higher-end onboard chargers have not built in any de-sulphating pulse technology... I am also wondering how long a battery will go if sulphating is taken off the table?! Would it go until sediment shorts it out? Until the plates eventually disintegrate?


 This is new technology. I'm seeing "smart chargers" with desulphating capabilities on the shelves of Canadian Tire. I've only recently become aware of "float chargers".
Why don't onboard chargers have the technology built in? Are the chargers built by the battery manufacturers? Do they want your batteries to fail so that you will buy more? Of course not, I'm just being paranoid.
Batteries don't sulphate (as much?) if they are fully charged. Sulphation is most hazardous in cold weather with a low charge. 
Is the sediment sulphation? Does overcharging cause sulphation or some other type of damage? 
I'm playing around with a very old battery right now, dated 1995. Found it in the bush, dead as a doornail. The internal resistance was out of the range of all of my ohm meters. I've got it up to 6 volts, 1 CCA so far. The internal resistance still won't register on my best battery tester. I don't think that the plates would disintegrate, but the insulation between the plates might.
I don't own any fancy equipment yet and the things that I'm doing could be very dangerous.
My ideas have been taken from the advertizing claims of battery charger/rejuvinator manufacturers


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

mxmtech said:


> I have one of the small desulphators and I am convinced that it works. I rejuvenated 6 batteries this week. 3 car starter batteries, 1 motorcycle battery, 1 riding lawnmower battery, and 1 atv battery.
> The desulphator is not the whole answer, I have been using overvoltage to shock the batteries back into life as well.


Yep you can do this easily with a $3 lightbulb battery charger, it helps mix the acid and blow off any "sediment" (yes sediment is sulphation) a overcharge is a classic battery treatment that is a good practice every once and a while and certainly after desulphating.



mxmtech said:


> This is dangerous as batteries release hydrogen gas when they are overcharged. Remember the Hindenberg.


Nah, just do it outdoors and don't smoke!



mxmtech said:


> I am not using the desulphator as a maintenance tool, just as an emergency repair.


What type/brand of desulphator are you using? I have never found any good reviews of the comercial desulphators but would like to by a "good" weatherized UL listed commercial desulphator to replace my homebuilt easily blown up units if such a thing exists.



mxmtech said:


> I am not ready to try the chemical additives yet.


Although it may not seem like it chemicals are the method of LAST resort! A normal electrical desulphator is far superior to chemical methods as there are no side effects! Many people can't/won't use a pulse desulphator or are in too much of a hurry then the chemicals can be used assuming the batteries are in pretty poor shape and they are willing to live with either weak electrolite or rapid self discharge.

Thank You
Ryan


----------



## david4w (Jun 17, 2010)

Since this January I have been working for selling "reconditioned" lead acid batteries to overseas market ( out of Korea) . The raw material is waste battery. Our factories( as an exporter, I am dealing with two manufacturers,or reconditioners. ) are picking up "good looking" batteries from local collectors, car repair centers,and some from Japan also. 
Good looking batteries are 15-20 percent of all scrap batteries
They use voltmeter and select the batteries which give voltage over 12 volts after quick check with the voltmeter.
This is how they recondition those batteries. They put distilled water as a refill because most of old batteries are low in electrolyte because of gassing.They put an additive called ECO2 as much as 10cc per each cell , putting 60cc for a size battery of 100 Ah capacity 12V.In case it is MF battery, they make holes on top of each cell center,inject 10cc after filling distilled water to the intermediate level to each cell by injector or spoid. Then they mix it well with plastic stirrer or hydrmeter. 
They leave the battery for 3-4 hours for chemical reaction.Then they connect the battery terminals to a kind of smart charger, PROCHARGER.
After 5-9 hours charging/discharging/recharging cycle,the battery is produced as a "revived' good performing battery. mass production shows yield rate of 70 percent. Based on the discharge time against the ampere size the battery is evaluated.
When the discharge time is 60 minutes with a battery of 80 Ah, the battery is regarded as "reuseable and good for sale"
When the discharge time is 35 minutes with a battery of 80 Ah, the battery is regarded as "reuseable" but "not good for sale"
The PROCHARGER is showing discharge time on its display panel whenever the disharge is done until the ending voltage reaches down to 10.5 volt.
Our distributor issued a warranty letter for the product 12 months unconditional plus 12 months prorata in Phillippines in 2009. Still the business has been going on well with good name. <It is our general rule to allow 6 months warranty period only for any foreign market>.
The ECO2 has been replacing other chemicals mentioned above in Korean market. For your information, All available desulfating chemicals, or pulse chargers are available and compete fiercely.
The ECO2 has many merits . But when it is used with a PROCHARGER, it 'cleans' the sulfated plates in shorter time. We see some 'dead" batteries are born " alive' after addition of ECO2 and charge-discharge Cycling process.

I think we can believe that most of lead acid batteries prematurely die because of SULFATED lead plates. Not all the waste batteries but 10-15 percent of total waste batteries in Korean scrap batteries can be revived with chemical and an electrical charger. Please see more details at, www.snpenergy.co.kr. www.eco2.co.kr 
www.powertec.or.kr 
C.KIM


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

everything I have ever heard from battery people is that surface de-sulfaters work very temporarily. Once the process starts in the plates, it returns quickly. I would not be sure you get enough extra life from the batteries to pay for the process and shipping.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Here is one that I've been using, also have two of the smaller ones. This is an exellent charger/desulphator.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200326706_200326706


Roy


----------



## vpoppv (Jul 27, 2009)

I've had luck with desulfators, but I pick and choose good candidates. I doubt they can restore a battery in really bad shape. After reading this thread, I went ahead and put the desulfator on a battery that sits at 10.56v after a charge- usually I dismiss any battery that won't hold above 12v after a charge. We'll see what happens.....


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

vpoppv said:


> I went ahead and put the desulfator on a battery that sits at 10.56v after a charge- usually I dismiss any battery that won't hold above 12v after a charge. We'll see what happens.....



Worst case it shorts out, best case it comes back, remember though they usually don't come back all the way, but sometimes close.

I give you a 50/50 of having a workable battery, albeit at reduced capacity.

Also others here talk about how desulphated batteries rapidly return to that state, so long as you use the battery a lot and keep it on a desulphator and float when not being used this isn't much of a problem.

It is more of a pain to have them on life support, but they still can work.

Also edta removes the sulphate altogether so the battery will not sulphate any faster than a new battery, my trojans prove that.

They now hold 50% charge, up from less than 0% charge, not bad.

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## david4w (Jun 17, 2010)

Dan, Thank you for your concern. Any new material, or a product need be tested by a third party. I would like to get some comments from selected 3-4 people who may willingly test our chemical in their waste batteries. Can I find those volunteers? I am prepared to send our chemicals to those who already have their desulfator(s) . If they ask me to my e-mail,[email protected], I will send the ECo2 pack of 120cc( 2x60cc) free of charge. Shipping cost will be paid by me. They can test our chemical and share their experience to others .

*As of today(June18th), I got requests from volunteers from USA. I hope that I could finish sending my samples within next week. If possible from other parts of world, such as Europen countries or African countries or Oceania. I have to respect those volunteers fisrt come fisrt serve basis*.
As of today( June 24th) I have to close candidates who are going to use our desulfating chemicals. We selected three candidates who are going to share their experience our liquid desulfator. Thank you for your cooperation and response to my request positively.


----------



## david4w (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote:*Although it may not seem like it chemicals are the method of LAST resort! A normal electrical desulphator is far superior to chemical methods as there are no side effects! Many people can't/won't use a pulse desulphator or are in too much of a hurry then the chemicals can be used assuming the batteries are in pretty poor shape and they are willing to live with either weak electrolite or rapid self discharge.*unquote.

There is a differeent opinion on the comparison of two desulfation methods: pulse desulfation and chemical desulfation. I personally think if one method compliments the other, that will be the best. Electrical desulfation has the best performance just after the pulsing process. Soon after the process, "sulfation" begins to form. But with chemical desulfation,the effect of desulfation is gradually increasing. In case of ECO2, we see the gradual increase of discharge time of the same battery as time goes on. Our customer checked the discharge time every month. In the beginning just after adding ECo2,16 minutes with 80AH battery. 24 minutes in a month. 28 minutes in 2 months,32 minutes in 3 months, 37minutes in 4 months. The daily use of chrge/discharge cycle seems to help the "desulfation" of lead plates in this case.


----------



## vpoppv (Jul 27, 2009)

I must say that I am very impressed with this company so far. I have been in contact with Mr. Kim, and he has sent me 10 boxes of his product. There are two bottles in each box. The communication has always been exceptionally polite. I have received thorough instructions, as well as MSDS data sheets. Shipping was incredibly fast from Korea. Everything has been free. I will be posting results here. I have also started a blog:

http://poormanev.blogspot.com/


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I will be curious to see your results... Please outline current state of your batteries, your typical use, charger, whether you have a pulse de-sulph, and how you will measure results....

I know that MY pack is aging because it has started not 'finishing' its high-voltage cycle, and seems to have lost some capacity, but it would be hard for me to put specific numbers on how much, and harder still to see small improvement. My charge cycle seems to never quite hit the upper voltage the charger wants to see to consider itself 'done', and continues to pull 1.5-2.0 amps until manually unplugged. I now have a Cycle Analyst installed, and can get accurate pack voltage, and voltage drop after given X watt-hr output... but I dunno how I would measure change in capacity with any accuracy. How are you doing it?

By rough guesstimates of miles at 50% Dod on my gauge, my max range seems to have dropped from 40 to around 30, and sag is more evident earlier.... but since I have never driven a FLA pack 'to death' I don't know how fast the loss progresses, or how to measure with any real accuracy.


----------



## vpoppv (Jul 27, 2009)

dtbaker said:


> I will be curious to see your results... Please outline current state of your batteries, your typical use, charger, whether you have a pulse de-sulph, and how you will measure results....
> 
> I know that MY pack is aging because it has started not 'finishing' its high-voltage cycle, and seems to have lost some capacity, but it would be hard for me to put specific numbers on how much, and harder still to see small improvement. My charge cycle seems to never quite hit the upper voltage the charger wants to see to consider itself 'done', and continues to pull 1.5-2.0 amps until manually unplugged. I now have a Cycle Analyst installed, and can get accurate pack voltage, and voltage drop after given X watt-hr output... but I dunno how I would measure change in capacity with any accuracy. How are you doing it?
> 
> By rough guesstimates of miles at 50% Dod on my gauge, my max range seems to have dropped from 40 to around 30, and sag is more evident earlier.... but since I have never driven a FLA pack 'to death' I don't know how fast the loss progresses, or how to measure with any real accuracy.


First off dtbaker, we live in completely different EV worlds. I would kill for your conversion (well, batteries anyway). I don't know how helpful my tests will be for someone who buys all new batteries and seeks to increase their lifespan. I have six mismatched, hodgepodged, bailing wire and duct tapped together batteries donating their electrons to a 2 hp tired 33 year old pipsqueak motor. It's pretty simple for me: if a battery can hold anything above 12v for a few days I throw it in my car and cross my fingers. If it gets me to work and back for any length of time and still shows above 12v I consider it "good". If, on the other hand, it goes down to anything under 12v resting voltage, I consider it "bad". If this product can turn a "bad" into a "good", I'll be a happy camper.
I will give as much information as I can, however I don't have the equipment for capacity tests. I'm basically limited to voltage. So far it has seemed to be sufficient. I took many voltage readings in my EV, and I was quickly able to tell which batteries could work in it reliably. As the advocate for the poor man's EV, my goal with this product will be to show how someone can take someone's reject battery and turn it into a useable battery for much less than the cost of new. Since I have been given a generous amount of product, perhaps I can use some in the batteries that are sort of the "backbone" of my pack, but the problem is that I have no real way of determining the longevity of a used battery with versus without product, given that each battery is different. I can only determine if the SOC is higher/lower over a given time frame based on resting voltage. Not very scientific- but then no part of my conversion was! At the very least, I will be able to determine if this product can revive a battery to a useable condition that simple charging and electronic desulfating could not.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

ahhhhhh, I understand..... the hope that you can revive 'dead' batteries at least for a while is a good one, more constant monitoring and switching is more than I want to do just from a use of time standpoint. different goals. 

soon however, I will probably be looking at trading out my FLA for a set of Li, and I hope I can find somebody local that wants a matched set that will still have 'some' life left for short range use before re-cycling'em. I find that I need a dependable 20 mile range to get average errand day done, and would prefer a comfortable 30. So when my pack drops a little more I am going to have to replace..... perhaps selling at good discount to a local EVer on a tight budget with lower range requirements.


----------



## david4w (Jun 17, 2010)

Quote
Although it may not seem like it chemicals are the method of LAST resort! A normal electrical desulphator is far superior to chemical methods as there are no side effects! 
Unquote

Dear Ryan, Before I comment on your post as above, I thank you for your rich amount of experience you shared with us in reconditioning battery.

I have a different opinion about evaluavtion of < chemical method and electrical method.>
I am currently involved in selling reconditioned batteries . We select carefully the old waste batteries by checking its charge or voltage. Then we put water and our chemical( called ECO2) . Then we connect it to the battery. Most of our batteries had some degree of charge before desulfation. More than 90 percents are restored to a performing battery. Then we charge it to full and discharge it. When the discharge minute time is very short like les than half of the number of capacity figure(Nominal ampere hour), we discard them to defective products.About 20 percent is out in this process again. We save more than 70 percent good batteries out of waste batteries we screened. From the process, we see chemical method and electrical method is complimentary. Nothing is better or worse than the other. Unfortunately most of chemicals known until this time seem too weak in its effect. Weak chemical might give impression to the general public that chemical is not as good as electrical method. I find that chemical desulfation lasts long period of time( seceral months to a year or two). Please read from ( www. batteryequaliser.com ) . We find our chemical lasts for more than 6months
Electrical desulfation stops immediately the minute electricity is off.
Chemical desulfation continues more than 6 months. As we all know 
a battery performs 'good' even when the charge capacity is not full as a new battery. So a reconditioned battery can perform as long as it maintains the sulfated portion to a certain level.
From my experience,I can say 
1) electrical desulfation only to a sealed battery( like MF type) is not as good as expected because of short water.
The water must be refilled and electrical desulfation executed.
2) Any additional chemical desulfation will help even though there is difference in its effect.


----------



## epssty (Oct 31, 2010)

i would like to buy some eco2

[email protected]


----------



## david4w (Jun 17, 2010)

epssty said:


> i would like to buy some eco2
> 
> [email protected]


Surely you can buy sample of ECO2. I recommend you to prepare your waste batteries first( 10-20 pcs) We can supply you a bottle of ECO2 at USd60 ex factory. Shipping cost will be calculated if your address is known to us by your email to mine: [email protected]

Sample acn be prepared within a few days.
Regards
C.KIM


----------



## Dave Koller (Nov 15, 2008)

I knew a person that Drilled a hole in the side (bottom) threaded a small fitting in the hole and ran it first to a bottle to empty acid - then attached another small plastic pipe to a water cap and a pump to a large container of his "secret" mixture and ran it for days to restore his batteries.. he had some filter screen in line - and all I remember is he added new acid and they were "as good as new" (his quote)... I suppose there are ways... 



P.S. he of course sealed the hole with some kind of plastic goo!


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

So I guess vpoppv has forgotten about posting his results. He's had the sample a while now, surely long enough to try & post results.


----------



## vpoppv (Jul 27, 2009)

ElectriCar said:


> So I guess vpoppv has forgotten about posting his results. He's had the sample a while now, surely long enough to try & post results.


 Actually, I had 11 batteries stolen right out of my driveway shortly after receiving my sample, 3 of which I had just started testing. 
The only thing I can report at this time is that I had one battery in my pack that wouldn't finish charging- I had to turn off the charger. I treated that battery with ECO2 on July 30th. The problem persisted for a while, but the charger (Duracell 12 amp smart charger) is able to shut off on its own now(though it still takes the longest to charge of the 6 batteries in the pack). So for that one battery, it has shown an improvement.
There is one thing that I can say for sure about the care you will receive from Mr. Kim who provided the sample though: he is incredibly knowledgeable, responds immediately to questions, and will send large amounts of information. While I am personally convinced of his product's claims of battery rejuvenation, I don't have the concrete evidence I would like to have from a series of tests conducted on several batteries.


----------



## david4w (Jun 17, 2010)

vpoppv said:


> Actually, I had 11 batteries stolen right out of my driveway shortly after receiving my sample, 3 of which I had just started testing.
> The only thing I can report at this time is that I had one battery in my pack that wouldn't finish charging- I had to turn off the charger. I treated that battery with ECO2 on July 30th. ----------------While I am personally convinced of his product's claims of battery rejuvenation, I don't have the concrete evidence I would like to have from a series of tests conducted on several batteries.


Dear VPOPPV, Thank you for your posting. As I am in this business , I may mislead scrupulous forum posters with my prejudiced information. If necessary, I would like to send one of my PROCHARGER( my electric desulfator ) to you so that you can test your batteries and post the results. I will ask you to use my PROCHARGER for 6 months for free of charge. I will absorb any shipping cost to you. You can return it after test . You may return it shipping cost for my account.
THe reason I suggest this is that you can test my ECO2 material the best way when you use my PROCHARGER.
We supplied this device to 3 Korean factories ( 50+ 120+ 30 pcs) 
The only thing I ask VPOPPV to do is to report his result based on his experience and evaulation. I think he is very well versed in battery matter also.
I supplied to two other volunteers free ssamples. Disappointedly, I have not gotten any comment from them. VPOPPV reported me every detail.
Thanks for all.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

mikemiller82 said:


> There’s a new way called EZbattery (www.EZbattery.info) to bring nearly any type of old battery back to life so it’s just like new again. This method works with nearly every type of battery out there ...and it’s simple and quick. In case you’re wondering, you’ll be able to bring car, phone, and laptop batteries back to life with this. It even works with solar/off-grid, marine, golf cart, and forklift batteries. Plus, many more!


I like how that site has zero information and is selling information as opposed to a real and usable product.


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

> There’s a new way called EZbattery (www.EZbattery.info) to bring nearly any type of old battery back to life so it’s just like new again. This method works with nearly every type of battery out there ...and it’s simple and quick. In case you’re wondering, you’ll be able to bring car, phone, and laptop batteries back to life with this. It even works with solar/off-grid, marine, golf cart, and forklift batteries. Plus, many more!


Pure Snake Oil.


----------

